# Servlet TrivialProblem



## ServletsRookie (13. Apr 2012)

Guten Tag Leute!

Ich habe mein erstes Servlet geschrieben, allerdings wird es nicht richtig durch den Server angezeigt.

Ich benutze GlassFish.

Hier der Code:

nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service


Einfach mal in Java EE copypasten und probieren.

Bei mir kommt als Ausgabe nur der Standarttext "Hello World!"....

Habe den Code schon paar mal durchgeschaut, aber mir fällt kein Fehler auf.

Achja, wenn ich die URL (Code: Zeile 13) um folgendes manuell erweitere

.../helloServlet

kommt eine Fehlermeldung, dass die Seite nicht gefunden wurde. Woran liegt das? 


mfg


----------



## nillehammer (13. Apr 2012)

Du hast in dem Servlet die doPost-Methode überschrieben. Diese ist dazu da, um Post-Requests zu handeln. Diese werden vom Browser bspw. beim Absenden von Formularen gesendet. Wenn du auf einen Link klickst oder die URL in die Adresszeile des Browsers eingibst, sendet der Browser einen Get-Request. Dieser wird von der doGet-Methode bearbeitet. Nenne Deine Methode also um.

Edit1: Ach ja, und mach die Methode public.


----------



## turtle (13. Apr 2012)

Also bei Deinem Programm kommt bei mir als Fehler

```
The specified HTTP method is not allowed for the requested resource (HTTP method GET is not supported by this URL).
```

Wie nillehammer schon richtig anmerkte, benenne die Methode um

```
public void doGet(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response) throws ServletException, IOException
```

PS: HTML in Servlets über Java-Code zu erstellen macht man heutzutage wohl kaum noch. Hier gibt es eine Fülle von Alternativen, die dies besser erledigen, z.B. Wicket oder JSF oder JSP, oder... (wobei ich JSP's verabscheue)


----------



## ServletRookie (13. Apr 2012)

Danke für die Antworten!

Dass Servlets nur noch selten verwendet werden, ist mir bewusst, allerdings schadet es nicht zu wissen, was es ist.

mfg


----------

